# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  MS Access 2003 'Kerkimi i te dhenave?'

## LOGIC

Pershendetje,
Ketu e kam nje punim te vogel ne access ku kam nje list te gjate te emrave mbi 10000, mua po me duhet te bej nje buton kerkimi ne te ne baze te emrit dhe mbiemrit.
Une provova disa menyra macro, query u mundova pak me scripte te gatshme nga vb por s'arrita dot, do te me ndihmoni ose te punoni direkt ne te ose te me tregoni si ta bej.
Nje gje, ajo kolone ku me duhet te bej kerkimin eshte "Emri dhe Mbiemri" pra ne nje kuti gjenden te dy te dhenat, mund te jete kjo problemi qe nuk i gjen te dhenat. Ja testoni ju vete.
Shendet!




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/211779064/Antar_sia.rar.html
```

MD5: DC1C84CCE558D80405334F603B7F9135

----------


## little-boy

1.krijo nje query nga ajo tabel
2. Vendos Parametrin per Kerkim
3.Exekuto at query

----------


## LOGIC

Pershendetje little-boy,
une thash qe e kisha provuar me query dhe nje menyre me macro pak a shum te ngjajshme:



Po te kishe mundesi, shkarkoje dhe provoni dhe ju vet..
Harrova ta cek se te dhenat emrore jane importuar nga excel nese do te ishte ndonje problem..
Gjithe te mriat, shendet

----------


## little-boy

Logic, 
 Ketu nuk mund te beje Download nga rapitshare sepse eshte e ndaluar kjo faqe, por fute bazen e te dhenave ne nje folder dhe beje nje *SENT to "commpreset Zipped "* (mos beje zip me win rar apo me win zip) dhe beri nje upload ketu ne forum dhe do shohim se ku qendron problemi.

Une mendoj se problemi eshte te fusha "*Emri dhe Mbiemri*" provo ta ndryshoh kete fushë ne: *Emri_dhe_Mbiemri* ndoshta eshte duke te sjellur problem Hapsira (Space) ne fushë

Sukses

----------


## little-boy

ja edhe nje shembull i thjesht i bashkangjitur,

Ndersa ketu ke nje shembull me te avansuar qe ka bere *Hot_Prinz*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=106002

----------


## LOGIC

Pershendetje little-boy, pasi eshte e madhe databaza nuk po behet me e vogel se 800 kb e zipuar, ateher me trego a po mund ta shkarkosh nga ketu:


```
http://www.zshare.net/download/574286600be45678/
```

ke mundesi te integrosh ne kete punim ate menyre te shembulli "baza", pasi nuk kam pervoj ne vb  :buzeqeshje: 
gjithe te mirat, shendet!

----------


## valdetshala

LOGIC tani pata rastin ta shkarkoj dhe ta provoj, problemin kryesor e ke te ZBRAZETIRAT (SPACE) midis Emrit dhe Mbiemrit shembull: Ti e ke te shkruar emrin AZIZ  DEMA me 2 zbrazetira mes emrit dhe mbiemrit. Dhe diqka tjeter kur e ke Query me Parameter [Kerko:] duhet ta japesh sakte emrin e Fushes pra me 2 zbrazetira.

----------


## little-boy

LOGIC, Ja ku e ke e bera qe kerkimin ta besh nga nje formë

http://www.zshare.net/download/574449479c2f0585/

----------


## LOGIC

Iu faliminderit shum!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

